# Craftsman Coffee Table Build (Sapele)



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

I am making a new furniture set for our living room. We decided to use Sapele. Wife loves the color and grain. Here is the first piece, I just need to add the top:


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Excellent job. Nice balance to the size. I love the craftsman style unless it's been done by Frank Lloyd Wright. 

Top.

Al


----------



## cps (Jun 21, 2013)

mengtian said:


> I am making a new furniture set for our living room. We decided to use Sapele. Wife loves the color and grain. Here is the first piece, I just need to add the top:


Looks like you are off to a good start. How do you like working with the Sapele? I like the wood as well. We almost with with Sapele when we had wood floors installed.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Al B Thayer said:


> Excellent job. Nice balance to the size. I love the craftsman style unless it's been done by Frank Lloyd Wright.
> 
> Top.
> 
> Al


Thanks AL. I am almost done with the glue ups for the shelf and top. Not bad, took me two days. Usually I start off slow and never finish or it takes weeks LOL



cps said:


> Looks like you are off to a good start. How do you like working with the Sapele? I like the wood as well. We almost with with Sapele when we had wood floors installed.


I like the Sapele. It doesn't burn easy while cutting. The only thing I noticed is that it is best to wear gloves. Seems like lots of splinters until you sand it down.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Almost there! I told my wife we can leave it as is and use it as a kitty bed for our two cats!

I am going to use Arm-R-Seal to finish it.


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Nice, clean lines, well built piece of furniture. Post pics when your done the finish.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

was2ndlast said:


> Nice, clean lines, well built piece of furniture. Post pics when your done the finish.


Just about done! Just have to put a few coats of varnish on.

Putting the bevel on the top was a pain. I put the angle on my TS to 15 degrees. No one home so I had to do it myself. Top is 24 x 36" Heavy piece of wood to keep stable vertically.

I am getting better with planning when I make something. The table top is 5 pieces glued up. Since each board was a bit different in color I did two pieces from one board on the outsides.....two pieces from another board put next to the other two, and a 4 inch piece from a third board that is the middle board.


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Trouble for the bevel was worth it....nice touch. Sapele is really nice, I should look into it. Does it work well?


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

mengtian said:


> Almost there! I told my wife we can leave it as is and use it as a kitty bed for our two cats!
> 
> I am going to use Arm-R-Seal to finish it.



Good for you on the finish. I've never heard a bad word on the product.

Al


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

All done except final touches to finishing. What do you guys think about this article and final finishing?
http://www.woodworking.com/ww/Article/Rubbing-Out-The-Final-Step-to-a-Great-Finish-7436.aspx


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Beautiful.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Beautiful piece. Nice work.

I can't believe you ran that top through the TS, let alone by yourself.


----------



## asevereid (Apr 15, 2012)

All the bevels on the table saw solo? 
You're a beast! 
Looks great!


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

mengtian said:


> All done except final touches to finishing. What do you guys think about this article and final finishing?
> http://www.woodworking.com/ww/Article/Rubbing-Out-The-Final-Step-to-a-Great-Finish-7436.aspx



Wow it looks great. I like the style too. 

I rub out all my furniture. I also always use a wipe on finish. Cabinets just get sprayed and maybe steel wool. The "rubbing out final step"looks like a good one. There are many ways to skin a cat and it's good to see your taking the final step. 

Al


----------



## cps (Jun 21, 2013)

mengtian said:


> All done except final touches to finishing. What do you guys think about this article and final finishing?
> http://www.woodworking.com/ww/Article/Rubbing-Out-The-Final-Step-to-a-Great-Finish-7436.aspx


Looks great!! I have researched rubbing out the finish, but have never tried it. My last two projects I have used Arm-r-seal, and just left as is. If you give rubbing out a try, please post your experience.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

I tried the rubbing technique. It seems to work. At least it is the best finish I have ever done LOL......I used just a smidgeon of paste wax with the 0000 steel wool. It seemed to work pretty good. There are a few spots under light that are not perfect....but that is because of the previous coat.

Anyway...they wife gave it a thumbs up which is the only thing that matters.


----------



## cps (Jun 21, 2013)

Looks good....How long did you let the finish cure before rubbing it out?


----------



## Woodbrick (Jun 19, 2015)

Looks good!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Definitely an heirloom piece to be proud of. Congratulations on a job well done.


----------

